

Curiosity Rover spots shiny object on Mars surface -photos - pitiburi
http://www.repubblica.it/scienze/2012/10/09/foto/curiosity_c_un_oggetto_lucente_su_marte-44174770/1/

======
sdrgalvis
Oh, man. Curiosity just missed a screw.

------
pitiburi
here in English:

[http://cosmiclog.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/10/08/14300136-mars-...](http://cosmiclog.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/10/08/14300136-mars-
curiosity-rover-holds-up-on-its-scoops-to-check-out-weird-object?lite)

